# allow me to reintroduce myself...my name is.....merrigan. haha



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*finally got some decents pics thought id share.

B6 A4. 19x9 et 41 with 215/35. Bagyard BOMBERs. see my old thread if you want install or management pics.*



















































































:beer::thumbup:


----------



## marks631 (May 9, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

whaaaaaaaaaat!! :beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

hey... I know that car


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

looks good


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for the good words:beer:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

facking dope dude, that's sick


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks great! Very clean. :thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

lookin good brethren


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

lookin' good son!

lemme get that charger back :laugh:


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Car looks classi. Thumbs up

who's 128? Just got my 135.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> lookin' good son!
> 
> lemme get that charger back :laugh:


meet me at the mall...its goin down. haha


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> Car looks classi. Thumbs up
> 
> who's 128? Just got my 135.


vortex user = RedRocket32


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

dude car looks sick wish i could get my fronts down like that. did u cut out your control arms?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks killer. love the bentleys!!!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

pietrovito157 said:


> dude car looks sick wish i could get my fronts down like that. did u cut out your control arms?


no not yet.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> looks killer. love the bentleys!!!


thank you


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

mikebbugn said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Killer Matt!!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Killer Matt!!


thanks dude


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

wow i love what you've done with this car. 
i usually dont like bentleys but this car goes hard :thumbup:


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

Kiddie Rose said:


> wow i love what you've done with this car.
> i usually dont like bentleys but this car goes hard :thumbup:


thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kiddie Rose said:


> i usually dont like bentleys but this car goes hard :thumbup:


i agree, this avant is sick!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Your shiz has come a long way! Looks sick.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Your shiz has come a long way! Looks sick.


thanks chris, cant wait to see yours all finished up:thumbup:


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

all my stuff is for sale

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-June-2010&p=66770018&viewfull=1#post66770018

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wwwhhhat!?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

merrigan said:


> all my stuff is for sale
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-June-2010&p=66770018&viewfull=1#post66770018
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

merrigan said:


> all my stuff is for sale
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-June-2010&p=66770018&viewfull=1#post66770018
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:



:thumbup:


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

this avant can be yours. all stocked out

*7000$*

:beer:


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow! Bentley wheels never looked so good on a car!


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

merrigan said:


> :thumbup:


I'll give you 10 bucks for everything...

btw its dan from counter kultur hah


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

vr6vdub97 said:


> I'll give you 10 bucks for everything...
> 
> btw its dan from counter kultur hah


whatup boo?

add 6990$ and its a deal.:thumbup:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

merrigan said:


> whatup boo?
> 
> add 6990$ and its a deal.:thumbup:


something seems fishy about this deal...what you getting into tonight?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

little tiny bit of PVW coverage. Oct 2010 issue:thumbup::laugh::beer::screwy:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

congrats. can't wait to see what's in store for the MKV


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> congrats. can't wait to see what's in store for the MKV


word to that. i may have some parts available in november


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't even wanna know :laugh:


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

BklynMKV said:


> word to that. i may have some parts available in november


let me know...:beer:




[email protected] said:


> I don't even wanna know :laugh:


get the f*ck outta here bro:thumbup:



fasttt600 said:


> congrats. can't wait to see what's in store for the MKV


thanks. im excited to get started on it.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

merrigan said:


> get the f*ck outta here bro:thumbup:


:laugh:


----------

